# 24 Things Love & Sex Experts Are Dying To Tell You



## Aquilah (May 16, 2006)

As per an article in the Redbook June 2006 issue (There's an explanation behind all, which I'm willing to add if anyone wants me to - JLMK!)

[*]Never underestimate the power of a compliment

[*]S*x: Just do it

[*]Listen more. Talk less

[*]Sweep your problems (the little ones) under the rug

[*]Treat your love like a cherished friendship

[*]To change your relationship, change yourself

[*]Don't knock it till you've tried it... twice

[*]Watch out for harsh comments - They hit harder than you think

[*]Be the first to offer the olive branch

[*]Give the love you want to get

[*]Fight for your love

[*]S*x matters; couple time matters even more

[*]Don't get caught up in right or wrong

[*]Feed your relationship

[*]Words are like food - Nurture each other with good ones

[*]Never mind equality; focus on _fairness_

[*]Remember that you were partners before you were parents

[*]Learn how to communicate without saying a word

[*]Pay back your partner using his or her currency

[*]Draw on your successes as a couple

[*]Dream a big dream for your relationship

[*]See things through each other's eyes

[*]Cultivate trust to grow intimacy

[*]Never lose sight of the romance


----------



## dentaldee (May 16, 2006)

great rules to live by.........thanx!!!


----------



## fickledpink (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *aerisley* S*x: Just do it Right on!


----------



## blackmettalic (May 17, 2006)

Great tips, so simple and yet people often forget to think about this stuff.


----------



## girl_geek (May 17, 2006)

Great rules! And I see you got your Redbook in the mail before I did


----------



## sm91396 (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *aerisley* As per an article in the Redbook June 2006 issue (There's an explanation behind all, which I'm willing to add if anyone wants me to - JLMK!)[*]Never underestimate the power of a compliment

[*]S*x: Just do it

[*]Listen more. Talk less

[*]Sweep your problems (the little ones) under the rug

[*]Treat your love like a cherished friendship

[*]To change your relationship, change yourself

[*]Don't knock it till you've tried it... twice

[*]Watch out for harsh comments - They hit harder than you think

[*]Be the first to offer the olive branch

[*]Give the love you want to get

[*]Fight for your love

[*]S*x matters; couple time matters even more

[*]Don't get caught up in right or wrong

[*]Feed your relationship

[*]Words are like food - Nurture each other with good ones

[*]Never mind equality; focus on _fairness_

[*]Remember that you were partners before you were parents

[*]Learn how to communicate without saying a word

[*]Pay back your partner using his or her currency

[*]Draw on your successes as a couple

[*]Dream a big dream for your relationship

[*]See things through each other's eyes

[*]Cultivate trust to grow intimacy

[*]Never lose sight of the romance

I'm here to tell ya- every one of these is true.It's hard to be married in this day and age but by golly if you nurture the relationship-it just gets better and better (and not just the sex-lol!!!!)

Suz


----------



## Very_Tammy (May 19, 2006)

Ooh, I'll definitely keep these in mind, lol. Thanks for posting it, Aquilah.


----------



## Sofia (May 22, 2006)

Nice post. Lots of things to keep in mind.


----------



## Jennifer (May 22, 2006)

nice post. thanks for posting!


----------



## hazel (Jun 1, 2006)

ty for info


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

These are precious tips,thnx for sharing 'em


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, wow they are really good. tahnks


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 13, 2006)

#10 and #11 are my favorite


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 26, 2006)

"Never lose sight of the romance"

i like that one =]


----------



## cutee (Dec 3, 2006)

thankx


----------



## Leony (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Aquilah!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 4, 2006)

Great article



Thanks so much


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 4, 2006)

great article. thanks for posting.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 11, 2007)

nice post Aquilah, thanks for sharing


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## salsabeela (May 11, 2007)

Great post, thanks


----------



## D E A (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice. Thank you for this.


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 30, 2007)

This is awesome, thanks Aquilah!


----------



## Asimina (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice Post...Thanks !


----------

